# For jett kat



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Also, be very wary of Alain & Marie LeNotre's school in Houston. Anyone who says they can make you a sous chef in 5 months isn't telling you the truth. That takes a little longer than 5 months (it only took me two years, one of which I was a free worker). There are other schools. Especially in Texas (where my parents are from... ) Try Texas Culinary Institute and Art Institute of Dallas . In your travels on ChefTalk you'll find a lot more schools. These are only but a couple (if you wanted to stay in Texas).


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's a few schools you can look at. All are ACF accredited:

Austin Community College

Del Mar College

Art Institute of Houston

St. Philip's College

Check back to see if I had found anymore. STAY AWAY FROM LENOTRE!!

While I'm on the subject: I find it very odd (and interesting) that of all schools, the CIA is not ACF accredited.


----------



## jett kat (Oct 21, 2002)

hey thanks for the schools i`ll check them out tomorrow it`s late and sleep calls to me but i wanted to reply before leaving.
um i really really hate to say this but yes a couple of months ago i asked for information from lenotre ( they called me, the stinkers at work the shame)but honest i never talked to them and from what you say no i don`t want to either so please put the tomatoes down please don`t throw`em i didn`t know *sob* now i do. he-he thanks  my own personal quest to say thank you to you more than any other person or at least thats what it feels like every time i say it .


----------

